# انابيب hdpe وانابيب grp ماهى مزايا وعيوب كل نوع



## مصطفى محمد عامر (25 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام 
نرجوا المساعدة فى الحصول على معلومات عن انابيب hdpe وانابيب grp ماهى مزايا وعيوب كل نوع واى نوع تفضل فى شبكات الصرف الصحى ونقل مياه الشرب
ارجوا كل من لديه اجابه ان يوافينى بها ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم مصطفى


----------



## emadw (2 مارس 2010)

نرجوا المساعدة فى الحصول على معلومات عن انابيب (الزهر المرن -grp -pp- الخرسانية)من حيث المقاومة (للتاكل -المقاومة للضغوط الداخلية والخارجية -درجة الحرارة*)


----------



## jomma (2 مارس 2010)

هذا موقع جيد لأنابيب البوليثيلين عالي الكثافة

http://openpdf.com/ebook/polyethylene-pdf.html


----------



## jomma (2 مارس 2010)

مصطفى محمد عامر قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> نرجوا المساعدة فى الحصول على معلومات عن انابيب hdpe وانابيب grp ماهى مزايا وعيوب كل نوع واى نوع تفضل فى شبكات الصرف الصحى ونقل مياه الشرب
> ارجوا كل من لديه اجابه ان يوافينى بها ولكم جزيل الشكر
> اخوكم مصطفى


 
قد تجد في هذه الملفات بعض من مطلبك


----------



## hasona8040 (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكولر يا اخى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## aymanasm (25 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## samy m (30 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود ممتاز مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fghamlush (17 أكتوبر 2010)

صباح الخير 
ارجو ان تقبلوني عضو جديد معكم

بخصوص الموضوع اعلاه ، فاني ارى ان hdpe يمكن ان يتفوق على grp بعدة مميزات: -

- سهولة اعادة التدوير مما يخفف من التأثير السلبي على البيئة
- مرونة التعامل ، لا توجد حاجة لاستخدام الراتنجات السامة للبيئة والمستخدم
- العمر الافتراضي الطويل نسبيا


----------



## alaoovic (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً على المساعدة


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 سبتمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> قد تجد في هذه الملفات بعض من مطلبك




شكرا لك


----------



## noreldin2000 (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا 
ثانيا هل توجد مقارنة بين مواسير الحديد الاسود ومواسير البولي ايثليين عالي الكثافة المستخدمة في شبكات الحريق المفونة


----------



## buk88 (6 يوليو 2013)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  ​ * أثبتت الدراسات أن: 
المشكلة الرئيسية في نظم الصرف الصحي تتجسد في تسرب مياه الصرف من عدة أماكن من الانابيب حتى الممدة حديثا منها وذلك للاسباب التالية : 
1) الاختيار الخاطئ لمادة الانابيب
2) اتباع طريقه خاطئة لوصل الانابيب ببعضها البعض
3) عـدم مراعاة المواصفات في عملية التنفيذ
:الاعطال تم تحديد أسبابها كتالي
25% من الاعطال يعود سببها الى مادة الانابيب سنة التمديد
75% من الاعطال يعود سببها الى أخطاء في عملية التمديد
أعطال 
1- تشققات وكسور
2- جذور الاشجار
3- تأكل و حت
اعتمادا لهذه النتائج التي دلت على الوضع السيئ لنظم الصرف الصحي, قررت الجهات العلمية وأصحاب مشاريع الصرف البحث عن مادة بديلة لصناعة أنابيب الصرف الصحي بدلا من المواد التقليدية المستعملة سابقا
المتطلبات الواجب توفرها في المادة البديلة
مقاومة للاحماض والقلويات, للتأكل, لتغلغـل جذور الاشجار
سهلة وسريعة التوصيل ونظام الوصل له كتامةعالية
مرنه تتناسب مع التغيرات في حركة التربة وتغيرات القوى المؤثرة
مادة تخدم أطول فتره زمنية ممكنة
صديقة للبيئة وصيانتها ومراقبتها سهلة 
امكانية عمل غرف التفتيش, نقاط الوصل مع البيوت وكافة اللوازم من نفس مادة الانابيب
مادة يسهل اعادة استعمالها
أي مادة ؟
المتطلبات سابقة الذكر؟ 
لها عمر يزيد عن 100 عام؟
سهلة الاستعمال والتركيب؟ 
انها أنابيب البولي ايثيلين 

*
*لمحة تاريخية عن البولي إيتيلين

درست بلمرة الإيتيلين بعد الحصول عليه عن طريق الصدفة وذلك أثناء البحث الذي كان يدرس تفاعل الإيتيلين و البنز ألدهيد بضغوط ودرجات حرارة مرتفعة ( 1933 ici laboratories ) ( مخابر ici 1933) 

في عام 1937 تم الحصول على براءة الإختراع الأولى لإنتاج البولي إيتيلين وبالتالي البدء بتصنيع أول وحدة إنتاج للبولي إيتيلين كانت في انكلترا عام 1939 وأول ما استخدم هو لتصنيع خراطيم المياه المغمورة بالمياه 

بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ازدادت شهرته وذلك بسبب اكتشافه خصائص هامة أخرى .
بدأ إنتاج البولي إيتيلين وفق طريقة (زيكلر ) في 1954 , بشكل متزامن مع طريقة ( فيليب) . وتلتها تقريباً بشكل مباشر كل من طريقتي ( solvay &cie ) & ( indiana ).
إن مواصفات الـpe ( البولي إيتيلين )أوجدت حلولاً لعدد من التطبيقات ،بداية في أكياس التغليف ،البيوت الزجاجية ،مصافي الزيتون ،أنابيب الري ، في جر المياه الغاز الطبيعي والغازات بشكل عام ، في تغليف كابلات 
الإتصالات ،وفي مجال الصرف الصحي . مؤخراً تم تطوير طرق جديدة للإنتاج وذلك للحصول على أنواع جديدة من البولي إيتيلين ( pe 100)عام 1990.

ازداد استخدام البولي إيتيلين في السنوات الحالية بشكل كبير في جميع أنحاء العالم ، وتقوم الآن عدد من منظمات الري والبلديات باستبدال الشبكات القديمة بأخرى من البولي إيتيلين . وكذلك ازداد الطلب عليه في مجال صناعة 
أنابيب الحماية للألياف الضوئية لعدد من منظمات الإتصالات العالمية . وأيضاً تم صنع فتحات المجاري من الـ : pe التي وفرت حلولاً لأنظمة التصريف .
الآن تم التوصل إلى تقنيات جديدة تسمح بإصلاح الأنابيب القديمة المصنوعة من المواد التقليدية و ذلك باستخدام أنابيب ال pe من خلال تمريرها داخل الشبكة القديمة وبذلك يتم تجديد البطانة الداخلية للشبكة. 

أصناف البولي إيتيلين المستخدمة في صناعة الأنابيب بنوعيات مختلفة ( تبعاً للألوان ، والاستخدام ومقاومة لضغط الهيدروليكي ) . بشكل يطابق المراجع العالمية ( din ,en ,iso,.. ) هي البولي إيتيلين عالي 
الكثافة والبولي إيتيلين متوسط الكثافة والبولي إيتيلين منخفض الكثافة .

يملك البولي إيتيلين عدداً من الميزات الخاصة مثل : الوزن المنخفض , التي تخفض من كلفة النقل , سهولة التركيب بأقل عدد ممكن من الوصلات , مقاومة ميكانيكية و كيميائية عالية , متانة اللحام , إن أنابيب البولي إيتيلين توفر الحلول الاقتصادية و العملية والمتانة . 


استخدام الأنابيب :

- لأعمال تمديدات الأنابيب الخاصة بالبنية التحتية : أنظمة لتوصيل مياه الشرب للمدن و القرى , الري , الصرف الصحي , لف الكابلات , ولتوصيل وتوزيع الغاز الطبيعي , والقنوات الغاطسة , جمع مياه الأمطار
- الصناعة :
نقل وأنظمة ضخ المياه , المشروبات , الأغذية , الوقود المواد الكيميائية , الغازات .....
- الزراعة :
أنظمة نقل وتوزيع مياه الري السطحي أو تحت الأرض , أنظمة الري المتنقل(التنقيط ) , نظام الري بالرذاذ
- التمديدات الأساسية لري الحدائق .

الوصلات والقطع ا لخاصة :
مجموعة واسعة من الوصلات والقطع الخاصة مثل :
• الأكواع من كافة القياسات والزوايا . 
• التيهات . 
• النقاصات . 
جميع هذه القطع يجب ان تتمتع بمواصفات عالية وفق التصنيف العالمي المعتمد . 
وصلات اللحام بأنواعها التالية : 
1. اللحام العادي 0لأقطار > 75ملم ) : الأطراف الملحومة بنفس القطر الخارجي وسماكة الجدار والتسامحات والضغوط . 
2. الوصلات المنصهرة . 
الوصلات برأسين . 
وصلات التداخل بأنواعها التالية : 
التداخل اليدوي بالضغط . 
التداخل الميكانيكي (الأقطار <110ملم ) .
وصلات بفلنجات : 
تكون القطع الخاصة مصنعة بحيث تعمل على الوصل بالتداخل اليدوي أو الميكانيكي أو اللحام بحيث تتحمل هذه القطع شروط العمل القصوى المتوقع أن تتعرض لها . *
​


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (15 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## f2000 (15 مايو 2014)

مجهود ممتاز مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MO_MORSY (12 يناير 2015)

مجهود ممتاز من الجميع


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (13 يناير 2015)

مشكووووور


----------

